# New Macro Snails Photos (many)!!



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Finally finished a project on my aquarium snail collections!

I have 7 types of snails in total:

More photos and Snail IDs here:
http://www.theteh.com/html/my_aquarium_snails_collection.html

Baby Apple snails hatched from egg clutch:









A rare type of Malaysian trumpet snail (Melanoides granifera):









Baby apple snail on Utricularia graminifolia plant:









Pond snails (Lymneae truncata):









Mini Ramshorn (Gyraulus convexiusculus) max ~5mm:









Tiger shrimp riding on Ramshorn snail (Gyraulus corneus):


----------



## Gregor Samsa Mendel (May 29, 2006)

Love your pictures!


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Anyone with different types of MTS in your tank?

Melanoides granifera is less common than the other two types of MTS. In my experience, this species is very slow growing and does not reproduce quickly. Their shells are prettier (in my opinion) and shorter/stockier than the other two species of MTS.

Melanoides maculata is very similar to M. tuberculata except that the M. maculata's shell has less brown spotted pigmentation and the texture rougher.

These are the three types I have in my tank M.g, M.m and M.t:









M.granifera (rare):









M.maculata:









M.tuberculata:


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Lovely pics.

I have the usually mts but without stripes like in this pic.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your photo! I think yours are M. maculata by the look. You also have mini ramshorn (G. convexiusculus) in your photo!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I always love looking at your pictures. 

As an aside I'm not sure you want to be keeping pond snails. They are notorious plant eaters.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Aaron,

Thanks. All the above snails don't eat plants! There are various types of pond snails but this species Lymneae and also Physa don't eat plants.


----------



## aquaboyaquatics (Feb 22, 2006)

theteh said:


> Anyone with different types of MTS in your tank?
> 
> Melanoides granifera is less common than the other two types of MTS. In my experience, this species is very slow growing and does not reproduce quickly. Their shells are prettier (in my opinion) and shorter/stockier than the other two species of MTS.
> 
> ...


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Mike,

At the moment, I only have M maculata to part with, the other two types have not reached sufficient quantity yet so will have to wait until their population increase.


----------

